# Twist to Hock when in Walk



## Thornsett1 (12 June 2017)

Ok I went to look at a three year old horse yesterday and like it a lot ( I should add it was just in from the field ) when it was walked up on the hard it was fine and straight but I asked to see it loose in the paddock and I noticed on the soft it had a slight twist/turn to one of it's hocks but daughter also noticed this so not imagined !!!! We liked this animal and it did tick alot of boxes but I keep coming back to this issue . I have never had a horse that does this so it is new to me and we will get it vetted if we decide to go ahead . I am wondering though if I should cut my losses and walk away saving myself the vets fee if it is and indication of trouble ? all I can say is that it needed its feet trimming . Any thoughts would be welcomed . We are hoping to compete in dressage but some jumping etc as well not aiming for the olympics but longevity is the aim .


----------



## Auslander (12 June 2017)

My inclination would be to walk away from a horse of this age who is already not moving straight. Two factors - one is the cause of the hock twist, and the other is the impact on the joints of the twist. There are many horses out there who don't move completely straight, and never suffer a days lameness, but there are also lots who do. If starting with a bank canvas, I'd want it to be as close to perfect as possible.


----------



## ycbm (12 June 2017)

I would get the feet trimmed and see what it does then. I've seen a lot of horses do this in shoes who stop doing it when they get properly balanced barefoot feet.

It may just have thrush. The fact that it is straight on a hard surface and not straight on a softer surface suggests it may be trying to avoid pain in soft tissues in the foot.

 If it still does it after a decent trim and had no thrush,  walk away.


----------



## xgemmax (12 June 2017)

my horse twists his right hind on a soft surface and has inflammation in his stifle. I would walk away as generally its a sign of a problem


----------



## nikkimariet (12 June 2017)

It's 3? In the main awkward gangly ugly duckling baby stage where their height and shape changes every week?...


----------



## ycbm (12 June 2017)

nikkimariet said:



			It's 3? In the main awkward gangly ugly duckling baby stage where their height and shape changes every week?...
		
Click to expand...

Good point,  but wouldn't you be concerned about seeing it in only one leg?


----------



## SEL (12 June 2017)

Mine twists her left hind.

She was a freebie so wasn't bothered too much about her conformation at the time BUT - she threw an huge splint on that leg in her first ridden summer and she x-rayed with some impressive arthritic changes in her hocks at the grand old age of 6. She's barefoot and grows quite a flare on the inside of that foot plus has a bit of a tendency to cracks in that heel if I'm not careful with maintenance.

She does also have PSSM, so I couldn't rightly say that the twist was responsible for any of her ongoing problems. Too much going on annoyingly.

Can you go back for a 2nd visit after feet trim to see if its still doing it?


----------



## millitiger (18 June 2017)

I find twisting hocks slightly on soft ground quite common in heavier types that are going through a gawky, base narrow stage.

My 4yro does it sometimes, worse in the school and never on hard ground when he is having a grow and corresponds with times when he looks like he could hide behind a lamppost as so narrow!
I've seen it before on others too and.they have all strengthened up and grown out of it with the correct work and rest times.

It is usually both hinds behaving the same though so would like to see exactly how much twist you are seeing if only one leg.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 June 2017)

I have seen horses with hock and stifle issues doing this TBH I would leave it alone .


----------

